

How to Get Kicked Out of the App Store - wallflower
http://www.pcworld.com/article/191986/how_to_get_kicked_out_of_the_app_store.html

======
timdorr
It's most likely those folks buying the app at $400 thought it was $4.00 or
just misclicked. And then they complained to Apple about improper charges on
their credit cards, which causes chargebacks, which causes problems for Apple,
which causes them to remove the problem at its source. It's just Apple trying
to maintain a positive user experience, nothing more.

~~~
fierarul
I assume you are joking.

~~~
BigZaphod
Huh? I don't know why this has been voted up and the parent's reasonably
logical explanation voted down. The app in question even had something about
it only costing a dollar in the description - even though the price climbed
ever higher. IMO, what this guy did was fraudulent in spirit if not in fact.

